# What's the difference between a male and female Maltese???



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe this is a silly question, but what exactly is the difference between a male and female Maltese? In my quest for the perfect pup, I am seeing huge price differences between the males and females. I'm seeing the price difference even for females who are spayed. Is this because females are more likely to be show dogs? I intend on having both a male and a female, and I would like to confirm the price difference is the norm. Thanks!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, it is primarily a supply and demand question. For a pet both the male and female should both be fixed, so that would not be part of the pricing. 

Breeders do not need to keep as many males to maintain a quality breeding program. So when they have females, they are more likely to keep them for themselves (especially show breeders who are not breeding just to sell as pets, but rather to have something for themselves to show and then to produce the next generation of show dogs). So as soon as puppies are born, the breeder would have more boys to place right away. 

Then you have to factor in the issue that most people see our dogs as "girlie" and they tend to be favored by women as companions anyway. Many people want a girl they can dress and put bows on. So breeders typically have a harder time placing the boys. (I have heard that there are some breeds which are considered more masculine and the boys are in higher demand, but this girls over boys issue is generally true of most companion dogs, not just maltese).

I have been contacted by a lot of people since I was added to the AMA breeder list. I would say roughly 80% of the people who contact me are looking for girls.

My first Maltese was a male. He was the blessing of my life and the inspiration of this passion I have for Maltese, so I have a huge soft spot for the boys. I am blessed to have had both for a long time now and I do not feel one is better than the others (although I do believe there is some truth to the idea in many cases that the girls love us but the boys are "in-love" with us).


----------



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok, that is what I thought. I'm glad isn't not anything to do with some sort of tendency of males to do things that females don't do!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have two boys, some day I will have a little girl to dress in pretty overpriced little dresses  and I will put pink bows in her hair. But she might be yorkie, and I will name her Lillian, and call her Lilly for short.

I think when I talk about it, all DH sees is more dollars marching out the door....

 but, my boys are great.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Love, love, love my little boy Ollie. He is cuddly, happy, full of energy .... a sweetheart. Some day I hope to have another maltese (when I can talk the DH into it) and it will be a girl so I can dress her up and fix her hair!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella is our only Malt, but we had 2 beautiful mixed breed rescue babies (went to the Rainbow Bridge when they were 15 years old). One was a girl and the other a boy. I must say that out of our 3, Lucky (our boy) was BY FAR the easiest. His personality was the most loving, least demanding ~ he was darn close to perfect.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have ,and have had, both male and female! I think it depends on the dog's personality. My female that I have now is probably the most affectionate of any Malts that I've owned. She is silly and carefree! My male is still a puppy so it's all about playing right now. Up until I got my male puppy I thought that females were easier to house break, but my male came to me at 12 weeks completely trained. I take no credit, the breeder trained him. I have no preference, they're both wonderful!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have three beautiful girls that I love to death and one little boy that is a heartbeat at my feet. I never wanted a boy but my breeder talked me into it. If she had not I would not know the joy of owning and loving a little boy. He is by far my biggest cuddler, I can't imagine life without him.:thumbsup:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben is my first Maltese and I couldn't be happier with him. He is very loving and loves to cuddle. He is truly our heart dog. He was easy to train and is just a pleasure to be around. He goes everywhere with us. If I were to get a second dog, it would be a hard decision as to wether I would get another boy or girl because of the experience we have had with Ben. I know each dog is different and have their own personalities but I always hear from owners that the boys are real lovers and Ben certainly fits that description.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I've never had a girl maltese but do have 2 girl dogs and a boy maltese. Milo is *way* more dependent and attached than the girls. He's definitely more cuddly too  He was easier to toilet train but a million times more difficult to train for obedience commands. 

If it weren't for the cute and girly clothes and bows, I would get another boy for my next dog.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Orla said:


> I've never had a girl maltese but do have 2 girl dogs and a boy maltese. Milo is *way* more dependent and attached than the girls. He's definitely more cuddly too  He was easier to toilet train but a million times more difficult to train for obedience commands.
> 
> If it weren't for the cute and girly clothes and bows, I would get another boy for my next dog.



Okay, I held off long enough. The difference is a boy has a penis and a girl has a vulva. That is it. Other than the obvious difference the personality difference depends on the environment they come into. I believe...based on experience...that an only boy is devoted to his family. However, again from my experience, when you bring a female doggie into the family, the male changes...he becomes utterly devoted to her.

Both of my small white dogs were spoiled and utterly devoted, until I brought a little girl in to the mix. They changed completely. They became devoted to the girl and felt comfortable playing second fiddle. Now, I only have two generations of experience, so take it for what it is worth.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Boys R Awesome.


----------



## Halobabe99 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have both, (both sltered) the Male is more sedate an the female is more barky & prissy. He is always there, nearby watching..., but not a cuddler---she always wants to touch me. He was 3.5 yrs old an loves having a little sis. He puts up with a LOT from her. They are bestest friends. I dress them both up. They are wearing matching winter sweaters right now! (his is blue & hers is pink)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

I've only ever had girl border collies growing up but this is my first boy and I'm so happy I have him he's such a cuddly mummy's boy I love him so much  get a boy !! He he x


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

And I have only had female Maltese who have all be utterly devoted to their mommy! My two frequently compete with each other for my lap and my kisses! So it's not just the boys who are cuddle bugs.

Honestly, it really is the personality of the individual dog. Laws of supply and demand tend to drive the higher prices for females.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper is a boy and he was so incredibly easy to housebreak that it was almost scary. I kept thinking....how does he know this already. He's still young so when he's awake he's pretty busy playing, but still won't let me out of his sight. When he's sleepy thats all he wants is to snuggle up on the couch with me. He either is on my lap or squished as close to me as he can possibly get. He absolutely adores my young grandchildren. Actually he loves everyone once he gets to know them. He's amazing! :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Okay, I held off long enough. The difference is a boy has a penis and a girl has a vulva. That is it. Other than the obvious difference the personality difference depends on the environment they come into. I believe...based on experience...that an only boy is devoted to his family. However, again from my experience, when you bring a female doggie into the family, the male changes...he becomes utterly devoted to her.
> 
> Both of my small white dogs were spoiled and utterly devoted, until I brought a little girl in to the mix. They changed completely. They became devoted to the girl and felt comfortable playing second fiddle. Now, I only have two generations of experience, so take it for what it is worth.


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok Sylvia, I'll reword my original question for you even though it's been answered... why does a vulva cost $2,000 more?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley:


J Smith said:


> Ok Sylvia, I'll reword my original question for you even though it's been answered... why does a vulva cost $2,000 more?


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I think when I talk about it, all DH sees is more dollars marching out the door....


I think every time I leave the house, that's what my BF sees.. Lol



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

